
R-Ladies made data science inclusive - kiyanwang
https://qz.com/work/1661486/r-ladies-made-data-science-inclusive/
======
FranzFerdiNaN
I think this is one of the reasons why all those blog posts about Python going
to replace R are just plain wrong. R really has a unqiue community, and
R-Ladies plays a big part in it. But i think it's also the fact that R is not
seen a traditional software engineering language, and that makes it a lot more
accessible for people that would be scared away by a regular programming
language like Python. Which does not take anything away from Python trying and
generally succeeding in being as approachable as possible.

